# Road Noise



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a hymer b654 and i was a passenger in it today for the first time since i've had it. I was sitting in the back for most of the journey and i couldn't believe the road noise, i could barely have a conversation with my wife (maybe thats a good thing sometimes :lol: ) it was that loud. Is this Normal for a MH?? :? 

Frank and Theresa


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't know. I can't reach the wheel if I'm sitting in the back.  :wink:


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

what speed?
engine noise, tyre noise, squeaks and rattles, crockery and cutlery?

we're good but at times we need some clues :lol: 
simon


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Hymer question in the Euramobil forum*

Why is this thread in the Euramobil forum?

I have a Eura and it is actually quite quiet while driving - OK I haven't been in the back while underway but I can't believe it would be any noisier there than in the cab, near the chief noisemaker - the engine...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frank

I've moved this post to the Hymer forum for you, where it belongs.

(None of the Mods noticed or it would have been moved automatically.)

Have removed your other identical post as it causes great confusion.

If you need a post moved to another forum, just draw our attention to it and we can do it very easily.   

Zeb
Mods Team


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In my motorhome, not a Hymer, most of the road noise appears to emmanate from the footwell to the side habitation door. Often planned to put an insulated cover on it, but, as always, not got round to it yet.


----------

